# Workgroup Sharing Problem in Win 8 & Win 7



## TheArtfulDodger (Jul 5, 2008)

Hello:

Here's the setup:
1. BT Home Hub 5 Wi-Fi router, connected to Internet.
2. Desktop, Win 7 HP, x64, connected to router with Ethernet.
3. HP LaserJet printer, connected to router with Ethernet.
4. Netgear EX6200 AC1200 802.11ac Dual Band Gigabit Wi-Fi Range Extender, connected to router via Wi-Fi, 5GHz.
5. Windows Tablet, Win 8.1.2 Pro, x64, connected to Extender via 5GHz Wi-Fi.

Then, the required stuff:

Wired or Wireless: Both - I don't know exactly where the problem lies.
ipconfig: See attached.
ISP: BT
Broadband Connection: Infinity
Modem/Router Combo: BT Home Hub 5
S/W Installed: Zemana AntiLogger - both machines
Comodo Internet Security Premium - both
Dell Data Protection - Client Security Framework - Tablet
Dell Data Protection - Security Tools - Tablet
Dell Data Protection - Security Tools Authentication - Tablet
IObit Malware Fighter - both
Panda Free Antivirus - Tablet
Xirrus: Does not support Windows 8.1!

Here's the goal: I want to use a workgroup network because I don't use the library folders that windows shares via homegroups. I want to be able to share drives and/or folders between the two computers.

Here's the status: Both computers have access to the internet and to the printer. With each computer I can see the other computer (\\MYDESKTOP & \\MYWINDOWSTABLET) and I can see each top level of folder/drive that I have shared.

Here's the problem: From the desktop (Win7) I can access the files & folders on the tablet (Win8). However, when I click on the root shared desktop folder from the tablet (Win8), I get an access error (see attached).

I believe that I have set up file sharing the same in both machines, but I cannot accomplish sharing from Windows 8.

I appreciate any help and advice anyone can offer!!

Sparky


----------



## 2xg (Aug 5, 2009)

Hi there,

Thanks for providing an ipconfig/all output, looks good. :grin:

For Windows 7 and 8, it's advisable to setup a Homegroup by following this tutorial.

Also, have you tried using the IP Address, i.e. \\192.168.1.X\Source Folders? See if it makes a difference.

An update will be nice.


----------



## TheArtfulDodger (Jul 5, 2008)

Hello, 2XG:

I am confused by your second suggestion: How does one use "\\192.168.1.X\Source Folders" when using Explorer (or equivalent) to find a file on the remote drive (Source Folders).

As to your first suggestion, that was my first thought. However, it is my understanding that one can only share the files and folders in the Microsoft "Libraries" (Pictures, Music, Videos, etc.)? On my desktop I have an entire disk (a partition on a drive) reserved for my collection of present and past "Installation" files - thus "Source" folders. I was under the understanding that I could not 'share' that disk using Homegroups?

Thanks for replying and if/when I solve this I will 'share' the solution!

Sparky


----------



## Wand3r3r (Sep 17, 2010)

Using a ip address instead of a host name is a way of bypassing DNS name resolution if it was the problem, hence the suggestion.

You have never been limited to "libraries" for sharing in any MS OS I am aware of. Those are just the "default" shares. Doesn't mean you can't share other areas.

I take it from the message you did not assign the windows 8 user to the windows 7 share.


----------



## 2xg (Aug 5, 2009)

In some occasions, it does work using an IP Address instead of the Host or Computer Name, also create a shortcut of the shared drive or network shared resources in your computer's desktop for easy access.


> I am confused by your second suggestion: How does one use "\\192.168.1.X\Source Folders" when using Explorer (or equivalent) to find a file on the remote drive (Source Folders).


Homegroup should work and this should be your network setup and not Workgroup should work, unless you have any other OS other than Win 7/8/8.1. Make sure to expand all the suggested guides and you'll find this link from Microsoft quite helpful.
Include folders in a library


----------



## TheArtfulDodger (Jul 5, 2008)

Wand3r3r said:


> Using a ip address instead of a host name is a way of bypassing DNS name resolution if it was the problem, hence the suggestion.


I don't understand _how_ one would use an IP address. For example, from my tablet I need to be able to click on a download link in my tablet and save it to a specific folder on my desktop. I just have never attempted that using an IP address and I don't know how to go about it!



> I take it from the message you did not assign the windows 8 user to the windows 7 share.


I am unsure exactly what you mean by "assigning the Windows 8 User to the Windows 7 share" - In the Windows 7 machine I shared the folders and drive but I don't know how to specifically share it to the Windows 8 machine.

This morning I created a Homegroup on the Windows 7 machine and shared the folders and disk that I intended to share. On the Windows 8 machine I "joined" the Homegroup but I could not get to the folders and disk on the Windows 7 machine [either from the Homegroup icon or from the Network icon!] that I had shared.

So, it would seem that Homegroup doesn't seem to work - neither does Workgroup. So since I can't believe that these systems don't work, especially since I _can_ share Windows 8 files from the Windows 7 machine (using Workgroups), there must be something else afoot but I don't know how to find out what.

Do you know if there is a piece of Windows software that I can run on both machine that will trace the movement of messages (in this case the request for access to files/folders/disks) through each system? That way perhaps I can find out which piece of software already present is actually refusing me access. I haven't been able to find anything but I'm probably not searching with the correct term!

Thanks in advance for all of the advice!

Sparky


----------



## Wand3r3r (Sep 17, 2010)

"I don't understand how one would use an IP address. "

So you do understand this format right? \\MYDESKTOP\shared folders 
Which you put into the address bar to access your shared folders? You with me?

So instead of MYDESKTOP you put it the hosts ip address like so...
\\ipaddress of mydesktop\shared folders

So \\MYDESKTOP\shared folders\
is equal to 
.....\\ip address\shared folders\

does that make sense? understand how to do it now?

"I don't know how to specifically share it to the Windows 8 machine."
You don't share to machines. You share to user accounts.
Lets say you have Joe on the windows 7 pc and John on the windows 8 pc. Joe shares folders on his windows 7 pc. Can John access them? 

How can John access the shares when he doesn't even have the first requirement which is access to Joe's pc?
How does John get this access? Joe creates an account on his pc called John. Joe sets the password that John needs to use to access is pc and its shares. If the password for John is the same as John logs onto his windows 8 pc John isn't asked for a password when accessing Joe's shares.

"Do you know if there is a piece of Windows software "

No there is no software. Nothing appears to be "blocking" you. You just don't know how to properly setup sharing or how to access those shares. This is what we are trying to walk you thru now.


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

See this please HomeGroup from start to finish - Windows Help


----------



## TheArtfulDodger (Jul 5, 2008)

I appreciate your help but I simply don't understand how one can use IP addresses to reference these folders - so here's an example, in 2 figures, of what I would like to be able to do:

Suppose I find a file I wish to download, as is shown in the first figure "Using...". If I click on that I will eventually get to a screen that asks me where I want to save the file to, as shown in the second figure "IP A...". In this case I want to store it in the folder called "Source". How do I do that using IP addresses?

I do understand your examples about \\MYDESKTOP\shared folders\ = \\123.123.123.123\shared folders\. My problem is how do I use the IP address to do the above?

Now to my inability to connect the two machines together. I have no problem with the Windows 7 machine accessing the shared files/folders/disk on the Windows 8 machine. It's only when I attempt to access the Windows 7 files from the Windows 8 machine that the system balks. I have attempted to set up both machines the same (barring differences between the screens of the different OSs) so it would seem they ought to work the same - but they don't. Something is keeping me from going one way but not the other.

Thanks in advance.

Sparky


----------



## TheArtfulDodger (Jul 5, 2008)

joeten said:


> See this please HomeGroup from start to finish - Windows Help


I have been through this sequence dozens of times - I follow everything - except I am not using Libraries. I want to access folders/files outside the Library system.

Thanks in advance

Sparky


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

Maybe this will explain the workgroup/homegroup better Setting up file sharing between computers with Windows OS


----------



## TheArtfulDodger (Jul 5, 2008)

joeten said:


> Maybe this will explain the workgroup/homegroup better Setting up file sharing between computers with Windows OS


I thought that Workgroups was the way to go but when I couldn't get that going, I tried Homegroups because others have recommended that. Right now, it's set up with Homegroups. However, everything in that second site, I have done everything in there as well as changing the permissions to no avail.

Thanks.

Sparky


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

This also covers what Wanderer mentioned Simple File Sharing in Windows 7


----------



## Wand3r3r (Sep 17, 2010)

"Suppose I find a file I wish to download...'

This has nothing to do with sharing. You wouldn't put diesel in a gas powered car. You have no need of a ip address when using a mapped drive [E:] as you are.


----------



## 2xg (Aug 5, 2009)

Just to verify, do you have the "Everyone" group added in your shared folder?


----------



## TheArtfulDodger (Jul 5, 2008)

Yes, with full access; also Authenticated Users. On both machines.

Sparky


----------



## TheArtfulDodger (Jul 5, 2008)

Wand3r3r said:


> "Suppose I find a file I wish to download...'
> 
> This has nothing to do with sharing. You wouldn't put diesel in a gas powered car. You have no need of a ip address when using a mapped drive [E:] as you are.


You mention a mapped drive - this is the first time in this discussion that anyone has mentioned mapping the drives. Are you assuming that on the Windows 8 machine I have mapped the Windows 7 folders I want to access to a drive letter? I hadn't tried that but, when I right click on \\MYDESKTOP I am told that Windows cannot access it - with an error code of 0x80070035 - the network path was not found. When I right click on the Windows 7 folder I want, I get the access error. When I do it the other way (click on the Windows 8 folder from the Windows 7 machine), I am allowed to assign a drive to the folder, as I would have expected.

Sparky


----------



## Wand3r3r (Sep 17, 2010)

Post a screen shot of the windows 7 share properties window.
Post a screen shot of the windows 7 user list
Post a screen shot of the windows 8 users list


----------



## 2xg (Aug 5, 2009)

In addition to Wand3r3r's request, usually the error code that you've mentioned is due to the Firewall or Security program, but not always the case.

Have you tried disabling the "Comodo Internet Security Premium" on both computers?


----------



## TheArtfulDodger (Jul 5, 2008)

Hello, All:

Sorry about the delay in replying - the problem has been solved and, as I thought, everything I was doing was correct - there was something in Windows 8.1 that was keeping the sharing from working!

I have now refreshed the OS and sharing began immediately!

So, thanks to all - I sure learned a thing or two over the weeks trying to solve this problem!

Sparky


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

Glad to hear you have it sorted.


----------

